

No Parkinson's with the flip of a switch - courtstar
http://kottke.org/13/06/no-parkinsons-with-the-flip-of-a-switch

======
weitzj
I was really amazed and watched a live surgery. The surgery was done by one
Professor, a Neurologist, and two medicine-physicists. I was really amazed how
the operation was done. Most of the work was actually done on a computer to
get the brain coordinates right (so no vessles would break when they dig a
hole in your head). They actually just drill a small hole in the scull, and
will not open the scull fully.

The scariest moment was, when the Neurologist hooked up his Windows 2000
Laptop to the fully awake patient trying to figure out which voltage/current
would be the best stimulant.

The patient had to count the weekdays beginning at Monday. Everything worked
out until Wednesday. Thursday sounded more like "mmmblblblbmmlbm". After that
the Neurologist hit a few buttons on the Laptop, adjusted the currents, and
after that the patient was able to speak out "Thursday" easily.

